# where are these coming from?



## halfatruck (Dec 16, 2015)

I know this is beating a dead horse....but where does this guy find all of these great bikes? They must be really plentiful in the Midwest I know they're not down in the south....
http://www.ebay.com/itm/HAWTHORNE-F...980680?hash=item5b1dccbc08:g:kbQAAOSw7FRWbgdF


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 16, 2015)

Yeah, saw the new batch last night. Heartbreaking...


----------



## mrg (Dec 16, 2015)

Differently heartbreaking, this guy seems to be a factory for dismantling OG bikes although this one appears to not be all og, hard to tell if any original paint or all pho, earlier straight down tube frame, post war springer & chain guard, probably a newer rack & fenders (aren't those racks mostly Hiawatha CWC) and haven't seen a painted bezel like that, o well not as big of loss as others he has done, hate to pick apart a carcass but I think it was a mix of parts made up to look OG. Was a good looking bike unfortunately.


----------



## Overhauler (Dec 16, 2015)

mrg said:


> Differently heartbreaking, this guy seems to be a factory for dismantling OG bikes although this one appears to not be all og, hard to tell if any original paint or all pho, earlier straight down tube frame, post war springer & chain guard, probably a newer rack & fenders (aren't those racks mostly Hiawatha CWC) and haven't seen a painted bezel like that, o well not as big of loss as others he has done, hate to pick apart a carcass but I think it was a mix of parts made up to look OG. Was a good looking bike unfortunately.



If you want to see the other bikes THEY are parting out just go to (see other items) under seller information on the right side of the ebay page. I live in the Midwest and I can't find near what they sell and I am retired, they have to have a team to run such a big operation. I never see any of their bikes on CL or anywhere, must have some good contacts. Greed starts in politics and mega companies and has a trickle down affect. 
JMO...Lee....


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 16, 2015)

I've wondered the same thing. Even if I wanted to destroy 2-4 great bikes a week I'd fall well short of that goal.  All I can figure is he's paying top dollar for them on the speculation he can make a few extra dollars parting them out.


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 16, 2015)

Overhauler said:


> If you want to see the other bikes THEY are parting out just go to (see other items) under seller information on the right side of the ebay page. I live in the Midwest and I can't find near what they sell and I am retired, they have to have a team to run such a big operation. I never see any of their bikes on CL or anywhere, must have some good contacts. Greed starts in politics and mega companies and has a trickle down affect.
> JMO...Lee....




I second that lee. Nothing going on at all.


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 16, 2015)

If you read his FB posts you'll see he travels many states away, out East, down South...not all Midwest bikes. And frequently buys collections....which explains a lot. Never seen or heard of a partner, he's a one-man-parting-band.

Darcie


----------



## mrg (Dec 16, 2015)

Maybe he is buying older collectors collections.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 16, 2015)

Buying and parting bikes is his full time job and main income.


----------



## THE STIG (Dec 16, 2015)

wasn't this here in the for sale sec not to long ago


----------



## partsguy (Dec 16, 2015)

Criminal in my opinion. Get a real job and quit dismantling history!


----------



## halfatruck (Dec 16, 2015)

Yep...didn't want to stir up a hornets nest, just curious if anyone had a clue where he gets all of the bikes..........................


----------



## how (Dec 16, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> I've wondered the same thing. Even if I wanted to destroy 2-4 great bikes a week I'd fall well short of that goal.  All I can figure is he's paying top dollar for them on the speculation he can make a few extra dollars parting them out.




He is probably not paying top dollar but paying a decent amount.


----------



## how (Dec 16, 2015)

halfatruck said:


> Yep...didn't want to stir up a hornets nest, just curious if anyone had a clue where he gets all of the bikes..........................




he buys them where ever he can, auctions, swap meets, garage sales, estate sales...


----------



## mrg (Dec 16, 2015)

Man, even tho looks like a lot of repaints, its sad sight to see all them on the way to the bicycle junkyard to be stripped all in the name of greed!. Is this happening in other collecting fields, I don't see them parting out nice OG paint cars or motorcycles, just beaters or wrecks, I got a nice OG train set in the box, should I count the pieces so I can count the $$, Hey I have a nice VW anybody want to buy a nice OG paint drivers door, where will the greed stop, my rant for the night.


----------



## ozzmonaut (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm not going to say anything about what he's doing, because they aren't my bikes. But he is a member here and on rrb under basically the same name.


----------



## Dale Alan (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## the tinker (Dec 17, 2015)

"Look, We gotta find out where these guys are gettin these bikes...who their supplier is...the whole nine yards.  You send someone over there, you know...under cover like."

 


 "Pauli told me to send somebody over to find out the deal on where them guys are gettin them bikes, I sent the new kid, Snauzi,he's good. "


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 17, 2015)

I really wish he'd ship to APO.


----------



## the tinker (Dec 17, 2015)

"Our little under cover thing didn't work out too good, they saw right thru it......why don't you and Jimmy just go over there and just ask them where they're gettin them bikes. And tell Jimmy to be nice about it , Ok?"







"You gonna tell me where your gettin them bikes, Huh...Huh!!!!!?"


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 17, 2015)

Tinker, my day has been made. A positive twist on a sore subject. Thank you.


----------



## THE STIG (Dec 17, 2015)

THE STIG said:


> wasn't this here in the for sale sec not to long ago




http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?55264-Clean-39-Roadmaster-on-Ebay


----------



## halfatruck (Dec 17, 2015)

Dale Alan said:


> View attachment 258967



nice....should have known better than to ask a question....


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 17, 2015)

It's a sin ...but a nice original bike I couldn't have the heart to touch or dismantle......well if he keeps this up with parting out these bike...there won't be as many out there complete og, so which means the value will go up on my bikes !!


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Dec 17, 2015)

I'd like to meet him.


----------



## the tinker (Dec 17, 2015)

silvertonguedevil said:


> I'd like to meet him.







"Hey, I got two kids in pre med and bills to pay.  After the plant closed up, try finding a job down here . It ain't easy pal."


----------

